# Osmia Californicas



## Mblack (Mar 26, 2011)

You treat them exactly the same as osmia lignaria, they just come later and visit/collect different pollen sources (flowers that bloom in summer as opposed to just spring). If you do loose coccoon management, you will have a mix of lignaria and californica (possibly also others like leafcutter) that you can place in your emergence box and they will all hatch based on the heat units required for each separate specific species.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I think you mean, _Osmia californica_ and _Osmia lignaria_, respectively.


----------

